# Vostok Europe Watches



## McWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

A very good day to you all. I'm a new member to this site and I look forward to some interesting discussions with you about Russian watches, of which I am a bit of a nut.

I have a small collection of Russian watches including some Vostoks, along with a Slava, Poljot and Raketa.

I have been thinking for some time about buying a couple of Vostok Europe watches however, being a thrifty Scotsman I have been holding off from buying for some reason.

The other day I was all set to buy a couple of VE watches but I was thrown off when I discovered they have released a couple of new models, namely the Energia and the Maxim Gorsky.

These watches look like the dog's ******* I must say, does anyone know of any reputable dealers within the UK that stock these new models.

Thank you.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

There are quite a few nice designs, i'll be getting a couple in the future



















Oooooh a green one!

Not sure about that one,like the bracelet though!

Couldnt find any pics of the other one


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

They look cool. Does it come in orange? h34r:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Red,a greeny colour and a yellow/orange colour!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

McWatch said:


> does anyone know of any reputable dealers within the UK that stock these new models.


Roy lists quite a few Vostok Europe models - might be worth asking him if he is getting these new ones


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> There are quite a few nice designs, i'll be getting a couple in the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can`t decide if they are really cool B) or totally fugly :yucky: !!!??? :blink:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> They look cool. Does it come in orange? h34r:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

That bracelet looks like a track from a T72 tank!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The bracelet is amazing, the watch head less so imho... LOL what were they thinking? :huh:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The bracelet is very cool, still cant decide if i like the head though, i know i prefer the black one though to the colour ones


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Any ideas on prices yet?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hmmmmm.... I think I like them, but I'd have to see one in the metal. One internet retailer is listing them at about 250 notes, which seems a lot for a Vossie.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Bit of info, prices are very steep, im sure if Roy got some the price would be better

''This watch line is a good example of successful cooperation between the Vostok Europe Designer Konstantin Markin from Vilnius and movement Alexanders Zajtsev from Chistopol (Vostok Watch factory).

The design of the case was developed especially for the new asymmetrical movement modification 2441 of the basic caliber 2416.

The name of this watch is dedicated to Energia, a Soviet rocket that was designed by NPO Energia to serve as a heavy-lift expendable launch system as well as a booster for the Buran Space Shuttle. It had the capacity to place around 100 metric tons in Low Earth orbit.

The Energia watch is presented in a solid stainless steel case with a bracelet (25 mm) lag and has the total weight of 250 gr.

Asymmetrical positioning of the watch hands, unusual fixation of the bracelet, logarithmic scale on the bezel and fresh colour combinations make this watch line different from all mechanical watches ever produced.''


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Also found the Maxim Gorky,hmm :blink:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > They look cool. Does it come in orange? h34r:


Your fault Shawn. Damn this orangeitis, I had no idea it was so contageous. :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I think Roy should be able to get hold of these...

VE watches are great quality, great reliablily and most of them are very unusual and distinctive looking.


----------



## McWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Xantiagib said:


> I think Roy should be able to get hold of these...
> 
> VE watches are great quality, great reliablily and most of them are very unusual and distinctive looking.


Please excuse my ignorance here, who is this 'Roy' some people have referred to?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Our lovely host, click on the RLT sales site up there ^^


----------



## McWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

minkle said:


> Our lovely host, click on the RLT sales site up there ^^


#18 Thanks. Just me being a bit thick there. :blink:


----------



## Rishi (Jul 12, 2008)

Robert said:


> McWatch said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone know of any reputable dealers within the UK that stock these new models.
> ...


Hello , I'm from Malaysia,

Wondering have bought this watch, nice to see.


----------



## Rishi (Jul 12, 2008)

Robert said:


> McWatch said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone know of any reputable dealers within the UK that stock these new models.
> ...


Hello , I'm from Malaysia,

Wondering have you bought this watch, nice to see.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

minkle said:


> There are quite a few nice designs, i'll be getting a couple in the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was shown on Ideal World last night acording to the guest "expert" this was the same as they used in space as it had the sliderule. h34r: Same expert called the second time zone bezel on a GMT model a divers elapsed time bezel. He also failed to tell us about the 24hr. hand on the Moscow Classic (bit like Pojot International) chronograph's the night before







He's paid to tell us about these :lol: Loads of other things I pulled him up on shouting at the telly :blink: like they were *the* watchesworn by service men.

Ideal world price I think was about Â£300 :cry2:

Mike


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

I recently received a red-dialed Energia variant (pic below). Very cool watch - definitely different from standard fare. Without question the watch is heavy - but the very high quality, UTS-style bracelet balances the watch-head nicely. The watch is comfortable on my 6Â½-inch wrist. It is solid and well made.


----------

